# The last Tyco/Mattel?



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I've been away from the Hobby Talk board and H.O. slots for a while but making a comeback. Can anyone confirm the last ever released Mattel slot cars? I'm assuming that the individual cars stopped being produced years before the set cars and for the most part a lot of the Mattel sets were "gimmick" type sets or movie tie-ins. So what year did Mattel officially pull the plug on the slot car line and what were the last ones made ?

Chet


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

I think it was the Batman Set with the Batmobile & Tumbler cars, from 2012.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Chet .....No help from me on this Brother. I don't do Tyco, never really did.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know
and I feel compelled to say "I don't know!" so as to alleviate any responsibility not saying "I don't know" might bestow upon me.
I don't know


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Al.......I'm in the same boat, but I wish I did. In fact I may know now that many slots spoke up.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I believe many_slots is correct although one of the Cars variations may have come later.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I picked up pair of "Batman Vs Green Arrow" Set Cars from the Gotham City race set which I think are from around 2008.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I have the Chris Lukasiewicz collector's guide for HO Slot Cars 10 Distinct Brands 1977-2010 and it does not show either the white Mustang or the yellow Camaro which I think came out in 2011? Also, I saw a Tumbler that was light Tan with dark camo markings on it that SCC was selling with a black one on EBAY. I'll have to do a little more research.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

I don`t know if it was the last set, But the Camaro & the Mustang set were killer, Much better looking than the new Tomy Mustangs & Camaro`s IMHO. The wheelbase is the same @1.7 But, The bodies were proportioned much better by Mattel. I buffed the numbers off the Mustang & added RRR AFX wheels for more of a street version. I only have the `Stang, Cause i`m not a Camaro guy!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, the Mustang and Camaro were some of the last. They also did the Speed racer cars and the Target exclusive CARS set with Tokyo Mater. All these were around 2010/2011. Not sure which one was last.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

vickers83 said:


> I don`t know if it was the last set, But the Camaro & the Mustang set were killer, Much better looking than the new Tomy Mustangs & Camaro`s IMHO. The wheelbase is the same @1.7 But, The bodies were proportioned much better by Mattel. I buffed the numbers off the Mustang & added RRR AFX wheels for more of a street version. I only have the `Stang, Cause i`m not a Camaro guy!


I agree, these looked way better than the AFX or Lifelike versions.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

,and I think the RaceMasters cars look much better.......lol


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

think of all the 55 nomads and 57 chevy repaints we could have.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Tyco
Did a nice job on those cars
I like my AFX/Tomy cars and I'd have no trouble driving those Tyco's either

gt40


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

That white mustang looks awesome, what was the name of the set it came in?


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

I got a set with the white Mustang. It was a Hot Wheels set. Ford Mustang vs. Chevy Camaro. 8ft. set with a battery pack. The chassis' are HPx2. I got mine unopened for $10.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

What stores were selling the Ford Mustang vs. Chevy Camaro sets and how long ago?


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

I got mine from a buddy who does storage bins and flea markets. The box does say 2010.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> Tyco
> Did a nice job on those cars
> I like my AFX/Tomy cars and I'd have no trouble driving those Tyco's either
> 
> gt40


You're 100% right with that GTForty.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> You're 100% right with that GTForty.


Yeah, Run some Tyco`s RJ, Come over to the dark side!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vickers83 said:


> Yeah, Run some Tyco`s RJ, Come over to the dark side!



Vickers.......never man never, I'd mount a SG+ in those puppys......smiles.

One day I might run MG+.......those are a good, good runner out of the box.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RJ
You should pull the trigger on a Tyco Pro, one of those will test your driving skills.
There a blast to drive, just a idea. 

gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dale with the arthritis in my hands, and my back the way it is I have no skills left. I have yet been able to finish four 3 minute heat races.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice circuit
and that is USA trucking in the back?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty cool.
where did you get your backdrop?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Dan;

I didn't know Tyco had a hill like that. do you know what p/n it was? GREAT layout!

Tom


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

slotcardan said:


> yup


TYCO US-1 are some of my favorite slots. Great idea, just wish they would have stuck with it a little longer. That's a real nice layout you got going on there.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice setup ... Wish I had the room.


----------

